# Hotel Ship OASIA



## Locarno (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I am looking to find a website for the ex Saga Ruby. she was puchased by a Singapore Hotel Investment firm and was slated to become a floating Hotel in Mynamar. marinetraffic shows her anchored at thailand. Fleetpro, Miami had been reported as Technical Manager for the vessel, albeit they do not show her on their website. Any Info indeed much appreciated. contact me please at [email protected]
Cheers and all the best in 2015!


----------

